# US Must Attack Iran NOW - Full Force



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.

Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.

There must be a complete takeover of the Iranian government, which has also threatened to attack the White House.

Notably, an unwise actor named George Lopez has said he would kill Trump for $40 Million.  On this morning's Mike Gallagher radio talk show, Gallagher said "in what universe does this guy not get arrested ?" I find myself asking the same question.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2020)

I believe Trump will flatten Iran should it take the wrong path.  I mean Stone Age flatten.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh you can bet the SS will be visiting that blowhard.

As for Iran. If they attack anything American you can bet your ass Trump will retaliate.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more.  Iran is 90% bluster and talk.  Do you really think they can know where Trump is and get to him at any given time?  Trump is the most protected man on this planet!

Now, if they actually succeeded in assassinating Trump, THAT would be a true act of war.  Nancy would finally have her impeachment she wanted and Pence would have his authorization to flatten Iran like a bug.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...




Personally I think that President Trump will do an attack of much more surgical precision.

Khamenei will enter his latrine for a dump one day with his official asswiper, and a few minutes later reemerge as two piles of ashes


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...



I was hoping we could use these events to pull out of Iraq and leave these Muslims to kill themselves, but you are right, Iran has officially declared war on the US by calling for the assassination of our President as well as attacks on Americans anywhere. 

What are the chances the Dem House will respond and declare war on Iran?  I’d say there is a bigger chance they join Iran and help them take out the President. 

I’m not saying we should invade Iran, but we sure as hell should be considered at war with them and be able to launch missile  strikes into Iran and especially their leadership that had declared war on the USA.  We should also be able to raid their bank accounts and wage cyber attacks on them.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...



Agree with the Lopez part.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 6, 2020)

Other people's sons and daughters will do any attacking, and all the dying.


----------



## Camp (Jan 6, 2020)

Eric the moron and Donnie Jr. the fraud are rushing and fighting to be in the front lines for volunteer enlistments for active military duty.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2020)

Pubs want war so long as they are not fighting in them.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> ...


They put out a bounty on him. They don't care which leftist AMERICAN nut does it.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I believe Trump will flatten Iran should it take the wrong path.  I mean Stone Age flatten.


It has ALREADY taken the wrong path.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Trump will flatten Iran should it take the wrong path.  I mean Stone Age flatten.
> ...



Yes. I meant revenge for Soleimani.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  Iran is 90% bluster and talk.  Do you really think they can know where Trump is and get to him at any given time?  Trump is the most protected man on this planet!
> 
> Now, if they actually succeeded in assassinating Trump, THAT would be a true act of war.  Nancy would finally have her impeachment she wanted and Pence would have his authorization to flatten Iran like a bug.


I disagree with your disagreement. The mere announcement of a bounty to kill Trump, is an ACT of murder upon a US president. Iran must go down now, and why wait until they have a nuclear bomb ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Personally I think that President Trump will do an attack of much more surgical precision.
> 
> Khamenei will enter his latrine for a dump one day with his official asswiper, and a few minutes later reemerge as two piles of ashes


I don't know what the 52 strategic target are, but the sooner the better.  Waiting just gives Iran an opportunity to create a disaster.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Other people's sons and daughters will do any attacking, and all the dying.


This is an low-blow (and dumb) insult attack on all those who have served in the US military, and put our lives on the line.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Camp said:


> Eric the moron and Donnie Jr. the fraud are rushing and fighting to be in the front lines for volunteer enlistments for active military duty.


How about you ?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Pubs want war so long as they are not fighting in them.


Already squashed this brain post.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...



I presume you will be leading the hand to hand?
Your WWII hero who left his girlfriend destitute would be.
Mike G ? Are you kidding?
Maybe our 5 deferment hero?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Other people's sons and daughters will do any attacking, and all the dying.




Actually , most of the attacking with Drones is done by remote control. The men who pilot the drones are sitting in a camp in the Nevada desert, with little chance of dying during an attack.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2020)

Camp said:


> Eric the moron and Donnie Jr. the fraud are rushing and fighting to be in the front lines for volunteer enlistments for active military duty.




If President Trump would appoint his boys as Field Marshals to lead the men into battle, the number of liberal heads which would explode would be incredible.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Do you really think some nutjob could get to the president, kill him, then go to Iran and say:  "I'm here to collect my millions?"  What's he going to do, stuff it in his mattress?  How long do you think that person could evade capture by our intelligence forces?  It would be a real short holiday for that sorry dude.  The president is the most well protected person in the world---- ---- no more chances like the kook who tried to shoot Reagan, and JFK.  And now that Iran has made that threat, you can bet that our guys will be extra careful when going overseas.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

ph3iron said:


> I presume you will be leading the hand to hand?
> Your WWII hero who left his girlfriend destitute would be.
> Mike G ? Are you kidding?
> Maybe our 5 deferment hero?


Again, this was already squashed in previous posts, Try reading the thread before posting, lazybones.

And NO, I'm not kidding about Mike G.  He is spot on, on just about every issue coming down the pike. Too bad you're not.

https://www.mikeonline.com/


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Do you really think some nutjob could get to the president, kill him, then go to Iran and say:  "I'm here to collect my millions?"  What's he going to do, stuff it in his mattress?  How long do you think that person could evade capture by our intelligence forces?  It would be a real short holiday for that sorry dude.  The president is the most well protected person in the world---- ---- no more chances like the kook who tried to shoot Reagan, and JFK.  And now that Iran has made that threat, you can bet that our guys will be extra careful when going overseas.


Let me respond by citing a date in US history >> November 22, 1963.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Do you really think some nutjob could get to the president, kill him, then go to Iran and say: "I'm here to collect my millions?"


Some left-wing nut job WILL try. Maybe Iran will drop off his 80 million on a pallet


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't disagree more.  Iran is 90% bluster and talk.  Do you really think they can know where Trump is and get to him at any given time?  Trump is the most protected man on this planet!
> ...



But it WASN'T an act of murder ---- Trump is alive and well, and they DON'T have a nuclear bomb!  You and I don't have access to the intelligence information to make these decisions.  Iran is a small country halfway around the globe.  We can no more obliterate them purely on the POTENTIAL for a possible threat than a cop and court can arrest, convict and sentence you because you own a weapon and MIGHT go out and possibly rob a store with it!

Like it or not, it will take some act of heinous provocation or the known intention or effort to commit such.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think some nutjob could get to the president, kill him, then go to Iran and say:  "I'm here to collect my millions?"  What's he going to do, stuff it in his mattress?  How long do you think that person could evade capture by our intelligence forces?  It would be a real short holiday for that sorry dude.  The president is the most well protected person in the world---- ---- no more chances like the kook who tried to shoot Reagan, and JFK.  And now that Iran has made that threat, you can bet that our guys will be extra careful when going overseas.
> ...




Like I said, those days are over.  You won't ever again see a president riding around in a convertible waving his arm.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think some nutjob could get to the president, kill him, then go to Iran and say: "I'm here to collect my millions?"
> ...



I don't think so.  Let me put that another way:  we already have idiots trying to jump the fence into the White House grounds and stuff like that for many years.  Believe me, protection around POTUS is zippered tight.  I bet protection and security at his future rallies will be unbelievable.  I think if there is any chance at all, it would be while he is overseas in a hostile region, and I doubt the Donald will be going to Yemen anytime soon.  Presidents have ALWAYS been potential targets and our guys are the best in the world at protecting him.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


You are minimizing Iran's act
  They put a HIT on president Trump. The "known intention" is there


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Are you talking about a Fatwa?  Hasn't Iran been issuing Fatwas and threats against leaders all over for decades, not just the US but Israel and perhaps others?  If that is all you want to consider, I think it far more likely they plot a "hit" using inside people on their own terms rather than the idea of a general "bounty" where someone anywhere can say: "Hey, I could use a few million to buy a new home!?"  Muslims kill more for religious zeal than personal profit, so if all this comes down to is a vague threat of a bounty (the Ayatollah has said in words specifically he is out to get Trump, Pompao and one other), then perhaps we can invoke the Bethlehem Doctrine again this time taking out the Ayatollah as an "imminent" threat?

At any rate, it still does not justify destroying the entire country without some overt act of war.  The world has become rather skittish of war and could take actions against the USA themselves (non-military) or even charge us with war crimes.  Many EU countries do business with Iran.  Truth be told, I think most people in Iran would celebrate if they could be returned to the pre-Islamic state they once knew where they led rather free and prosperous lives.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


And that's exactly what will happen once we get past this Neville Chamberlain mindset, and force Iran to get back to normal.

If we don't, then more innocent people will be killed by these maniacs, and it really will get ghastly when they get into the nukes level.

Everyone knows that has to be stopped, and Iran isn't going to stop on their own.  Like the title of the most important book I ever read - "They Must Be Stopped" (by Brigitte Gabriel)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 7, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Iran has openly declared war on the US.  In official government broadcasting, it has offered a bounty of $80 Million to whoever would kill President Trump.
> 
> Sect of State Pompeo has said if Iran attacks any US targets, the US will respond with force .That is not strong enough.  We are past that point.  There must be a full scale attack on the 52 targets President Trump has delineated and mentioned, followed by strategic warfare with the purpose of defeating Iran militarily, and smashing it's government to bits.
> 
> ...


This is one of many reasons why Republicans/conservatives are unfit to govern.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 7, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is one of many reasons why Republicans/conservatives are unfit to govern.


So that Democrats could govern, continue to kiss Iran's jihadist ass, and then in a couple of years, when Iran nukes a dozen US cities, Democrats will say thank you.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 12, 2020)

*President Trump Issues Statement of Support in Persian to Protesting Iranians – Warns Iran*

“_To the brave and suffering Iranian people: I have stood with you since the beginning of my presidency and my government will continue to stand with you. We are following your protests closely. Your courage is inspiring._”

_The government of Iran must allow human rights groups to monitor and report facts from the ground on the ongoing protests by the Iranian people. There can not be another massacre of peaceful protesters, nor an internet shutdown. The world is watching_.

​


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Pubs want war so long as they are not fighting in them.


Really? I was a Marine for 16 years what service were you in? I only got out cause I was sick.


----------

